# Can-AM outlander 650 or 800



## cgc Zephyr (Oct 24, 2006)

So what is the concesouse on these rigs, good bad, 650 or 800. looking at a 09 800xt new for 9750.00 out the door.:coolgleam


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

I own the 800 Max and I love it.

My neighbor just bought a new 09 800cc Max for 9100 plus tax.

The 650 twin is also a very powerful machine.


----------



## pikeman1 (Jan 15, 2009)

If you have the money get the 800. Great machines, lots of power. Price you mentioned seems kind of high, I would look around some more.


----------



## cgc Zephyr (Oct 24, 2006)

9750.oo for a 2009 800 xt, i kinda thought that was a good price. New 0 miles? :coolgleam


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I think the 2010's are out, or close to it. The 2009's are about to be left over stock meaning it's a buyers market. I would shop around before pulling the trigger. I know the Can Ams are expensive but dealerships are hurting all over right now and want to move inventory.


----------



## cgc Zephyr (Oct 24, 2006)

Ended up getting a 2009 800XT in camo for 10 out the door. :coolgleam


----------

